# Thoughts on Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy



## sbingham (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a seven month old GSD and I've had a lot of trouble finding a good dog food that doesn't give her diarrhea or soft/runny stool. She's currently on Hollistic Complete large breed puppy food but I have been told to try Blue Wilderness large breed puppy instead. What are everyone's thoughts on this brand? Have you had good experiences? Is there a different brand that I should try instead? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I personally like Blue Buffalo and Fromm (large breed puppy), but it will come down to what your pup does well on  We all have our opinions but the only one that matters is your pups tummy and (of course health)..


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried Blue Wilderness and Jasira quit eating and Xerxes got sick. Personaly, I wouldn't feed them that. My dogs have done great on Natural Balance.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My dogs have enjoyed Natural Balance, until my 2 recent pups... They like the rolled meat but not the kibble... But your pups are the one(s) to make the determination. All these foods are higher quality..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

With 3 GSD's - one of them with allergies adn food issues- I have found Earthborn Holistic has been the best for us. 

Havoc spent his first 18 months with runny poops. Not on EH.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup did all right on the BB LBP and my senior small dog has been on BB Wilderness Senior for years. I switched Varik to Fromm LBP and then to Fromm Gold (tried the grain free, but he didn't like them much and in the end I was having to coax him to eat ANY of the Fromm, including the Gold). I've now switched to Merrick grain free chicken and he is eating without being prompted again. Nice to not worry about his not wanting to eat.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

I would not feed it due to calcium. I called BB and spoke with their nutritional staff and asked what the max calcium was and they couldn't answer me. They said they're not required to disclose that. Well, duh. That's why I'm asking- because it's not required to be on the bag. Knowing how detrimental excess calcium can be to a large breed puppy, I would not use it in a pup under a year old.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been doing some research for a dry and wet food change. I feed both my dogs Merrick right now but it occasionally leads to runny stools. Forums aren't much help because everyone has an opinion, which if you read all these posts, covers almost every brand of food in a good and bad way lol


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

Fate is 4 months old and she has been eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy Dry Food for a while now. 

Her stool looks healthy and she seems to enjoy the brand quite well.


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

We've been on BB wilderness LBP since I've brought mako home. He is now 15 weeks and never had a problem. His fur is so shiny! Not sure if from the food or natural. His stools are hard but not HARD. Kind of like play dough (tmi sorry!). We've never had an issue (except my husband with the price lol) but that is just us. Every pup is different. My trainer told me GSD have sensitive tummies and are hard to find right foods. Good luck!


----------



## mrsc (Dec 9, 2014)

*how much to feed a puppy*

hi
i am an owner to a 3 month old GSD puppy, i bought her nearly 2 weeks ago, when i collected her on a friday afternoon she wa very dolcile,,over that weekend she was not eating anything and agan was very dolcile and not wanting to play,,i took her to vets first thing on the monday and she had a bad case of worms and was badly underfed  i was given special wet food for her and the relieve when she demolished an whole can, i was so happy,,she is a lot better now, very playful and eating well...i know they advise to feed pupps dry food but i had a puppy that needed to gain weight and she was refusing to eat dry food, i have tried adding dry food to her wet food( but she refuses it) which is pedigree puppy food and she has nearly 3 tin a day (400g each tin),,is this a good amount for her to be eating..i feed Marcy 1 tin in morning at 6:30am, 3/4 a tin at 12noon and then a whole tin at 5pm, i have searched other forums but cant seem to get an answer...how much should a GSD puppy be eating,,how many tins of food should she be eating? thx


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

First, I wouldn't feed Pedigree if at possible.... The canned food should have a weight of dog/per can of food ratio to help guide you in your feeding, as over feeding can be as detrimental as underfeeding. 

If you want good ideas on dry kibble that are very good for your dog here are a few: Fromm, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance and there are many more... Going for a large breed puppy kibble is a good idea as calcium levels too high can predispose pup to HD and other joint problems... Mixing canned in with a high quality kibble should be great for her.. I can't be more specific without knowing her weight and the canned food you are using


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Orijen and Blue Buffalo often cause loose stool (in many gsd's but not all). I would stay away from them. Read the labels on the bags and stay away from foods with corn and by products. Try soaking the dry and then mixing some can with it. I don't see that you stated how old your puppy is.

To the original poster...you couldn't give me Blue Buffalo. Search for an old post I did several years ago titled Blue Buffalo What are they hiding


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I feed my 7 month old Chloe, Diamond. After hearing about the recals, after she finishes this bag (I just bought a new one) I'm planning on switching her to a better diet. What would you guys advise?


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but we feed our GSD pup Blue Buffalo Wilderness LBP. He seems to do well on it and most of all enjoys eating it. We never had an issue with loose stool or anything with it. In fact we had him on Wellness LBP first and he had some allergies with it, which is why we tried grain free. Next we tried Candidae and he wouldn't even eat a kibble. I tried Solid Gold wolf pup next which he ate for a week then didn't want it any more. 

My other small dogs are fed blue buffalo and one day he gained access to their bowl and started chowing down. That is what prompted the change to BB for him. That all accrued when he was about 3-4 months old and he has been on BB ever since and he is now 8 months old.


----------

